# Grusel-Effekte



## Pukewuschel (23. September 2004)

Huhu 

Also ich bin auf der Suche nach Grusel/Horrofilm Effekten bzw Möglichkeiten.
Ich habe einige interessante Szenen sowie wirklich gut passende Musikdateien.

Aber leider kann ich mit PremierPro trotzdem keine vernüftigen Ergebnisse erreichen, bzw bin mir weiterer Möglichkeiten nicht bewusst.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit Bilder bzw eine Szene schnell wegblitzen zu lassen um in die nächste zu kommen.
Außerdem suche ich irgendwie Möglichkeiten etwas mit der Schrift zu machen.
Am besten wäre, wenn ihr mir Tipps für Premier Pro geben könntet
unter umständen könnte ich mir auch wohl AEFX besorgen aber mit dem Programm habe ich noch absolut nicht gearbeitet.

Hoffe irgendjemand kann mir trotz so ungenauer Beschreibung helfen
Danke im vorraus
mfg
wuschel

Edit:
Wie kann ich neue Schriftfonds und Templante hinzufügen bei PremierPro und wo kriege ich welche her am besten kostenlos?


----------



## Chocobanana (25. September 2004)

Ich kann dir nur After Effects empfehlen. Effekt technisch ist mit diesem Prog wirklich sehr viel möglich. Wennst eh mit Premiere umgehen kannst, dann wird dir der Einstieg in AE auch nicht sehr schwer fallen.

Gut aussehen würde z.B. wenn du in AE auf eine Farbfläche den Filter "Fraktale Störungen" zurecht machst und dann so ne Art "Nebelschleier über eine Bilder oder eben die Schriften legst. Aber wie gesagt. Da gibts viele tolle Möglichkeiten.

Greetz,

    Choco


----------



## Pukewuschel (26. September 2004)

Hi,

Danke für deinen Tipp Chocobanana

Aber ich denke, dann verzichte ich lieber ganz darauf, weil es für 
die 3 Minuten Szene einfach aufwandmäßig nicht wert ist sich ganz in AEFX
einzuarbeiten, weil da sitze ich wieder ewig bei und habe schon so zuwenig Zeit 
Scheint aber wohl leider keine Möglichkeiten in Premier zu geben ...

Aber eine andere Sache ich habe von einem Plugin das sich Twixtor oder so gehört, welches man bei Abspännen gut benutzen kann. Ist diese Plugin nur für AEFX oder kann ich das auch mit PremierPro benutzen?


----------



## Joh (26. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Pukewuschel _
> *
> Aber eine andere Sache ich habe von einem Plugin das sich Twixtor oder so gehört, welches man bei Abspännen gut benutzen kann. Ist diese Plugin nur für AEFX oder kann ich das auch mit PremierPro benutzen? *


Sowohl als auch!
Allerdings ist Twixtor ein Plugin zur Zeitsteuerung. d.h. für Slow Motion

Twixtor


----------



## Pukewuschel (26. September 2004)

Hum...

Ein SlowmotionPlugin wäre auch interessant aber bisher habe ich alles mit der Duration-Einstellung gemacht  ...

Aber habe ich mich dann verlesen? Gibt es denn auch ein Plugin was beim Abspann Hilfreich ist?
Ich hatte vor alles so zu unterteilen. Sprich: Ich wollte Text runterlaufen lassen und nebenbei einige Outtakes zeigen.
Ansicht weiß ich auch wie das ganze mit Premier Pro funktioniert aber es ist so eine elendige Arbeit jede Einzelne Szene zu fixieren bzw. durch das Bild bewegen zu lassen...


mfg
wuschel


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (27. September 2004)

hi.
Ich fürhcte du hast dich nicht wirklich mit den Möglichkeiten von PPro auseinander gesetzt. Schrift runter laufen lassen kannst du ganz bequem im Titelgenerator. F9.
Ich mache es so:
Zuerst bereite ich die Outtakes vor. Verkleinere diese so auf 45%, lege sie links oder rechts und mache die gewünschten Überblendungen.
Dann im Titelgenerator lege ich die Titel drüber und zwar so, dass sie neben den Outtakes vorbei laufen. Dann (oben links) gibt es eine Einstellung, die heisst rollen, auswählen. Fertig.
Ist relativ easy und geht schnell. Dafür brauchst du kein Plugin. Wenn du was fertiges haben möchtest, dann nimm doch Movie Maker2 (kostenlos von MS). Da gibt es vorgefertigte Vor- und Abspäne. Brauchst nur deinen Text reinschreiben.


----------



## meta_grafix (27. September 2004)

Hi Schnip-Schnap,

lange nichts mehr gehört. Alles O.K.?


----------



## Pukewuschel (28. September 2004)

Schnip-Schnap

Genau von dieser Methode spreche ich doch.
Das mit dem Titelmenü ist absolut kein Problem.
Aber ich finde es einfach unglaublich kompliziert bzw langatmig..
Jede einzelne Szene so zu fixieren, dass sie am rechten Rand ist.
Letztendlich werde ich es wohl genauso machen.
Aber ich wollte mich halt erkundigen ob es noch andere Möglichkeiten gibt 

mfg
wuschel


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (28. September 2004)

Langatmig? Finde ich überhaupt nicht. Das einzig blöde ist die Renderzeit.
Du kannst übrigens, wenn du mehrere Outtakes hast, die eigenschaften von einem auf den anderen kopieren. Auf diese Weise machst du die Arbeit nur ein mal.

@Meta_grafix, war im Urlaub. Sonst alles OK, danke der Nachfrage. Hab jetzt ein paar Aufnahmen von Andalysien auf Band. Zusammen mit den anderen Projekten ist der Winter gerettet


----------



## Pukewuschel (29. September 2004)

Hm
Wie geht das mit den Eigenschaften kopieren denn.. ?
Wäre ziemlich interessant zu wissen. 

gn8 
wuschel


----------



## meta_grafix (29. September 2004)

Kopieren=Strg-C, Einfügen=Strg-V.

Gruß


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (2. Oktober 2004)

Nicht ganz. So kopiert man den ganzen Clip.
Was ich meine ist Eigenschaften Kopieren.
Also, entweder du kopierst alle Eigenschaften oder nur eine.
Für alle gehst du auf den fertigen Clip und dann strg+C oder Rechten Mausklick und Kopieren. Dann auf den unbearbeiteten Clip und nur Eigenschaften einfügen sonst überschreibst du den Clip.
Für eine Eigenschaft musst du in den Effekteinstellungen auf die Eigenschaft rechts klicken die du kopieren möchtest und die dann kopieren und auf den neuen Clip einfügen.
Geht einfach und spart viel Zeit.


----------



## meta_grafix (2. Oktober 2004)

Sorry, 

ich war bei After Effects. Dort kopiert man so Effekte bzw. Eigenschaften.

Gruß


----------

